# What is the Japanese term for the choil of a knife?



## Qapla' (Feb 4, 2020)

What is the choil of a knife known as in Japanese?


----------



## daveb (Feb 4, 2020)

Choil.


----------



## Qapla' (Feb 4, 2020)

daveb said:


> Choil.



If you don't know, that's fine, but would you mind not crapping up the thread?


----------



## ojisan (Feb 4, 2020)

I don't think there is direct translation for choil in Japanese. We usually call this part Ago, but Ago can mean both the choil and the point of the heel, depending on the context. When you polish the choil of a knife, which I like to do by the way, you say "ago-migaki". In this case, Ago obviously means choil. However you can also say "I cut my index finger with the Ago" (I do sometimes), where Ago means the point of the heel.


----------



## osakajoe (Feb 4, 2020)

Exactly what we ojisan said. Most commonly used as ago, like ago migaki. 

It’s inferred when talking about which part of it.

I have also heard some craftsman use ago migaki and machi Migaku when talking about doing polishing jobs of the choil. I have see both too, so guess there is no settler on standard or word for choil.


----------



## Luftmensch (Feb 4, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> If you don't know, that's fine, but would you mind not crapping up the thread?



-1

Qapla, this a good will place. Lets keep the vibes that way. A good rule of thumb for keeping discourse civil on the internet is to read replies with the most generous interpretation possible. Perhaps @daveb simply believed that 'choil' was already Japanese word...


----------



## bahamaroot (Feb 5, 2020)

Qapla' said:


> If you don't know, that's fine, but would you mind not crapping up the thread?


So testy....


----------

